

Quitting Caffeine and Measuring Impact on Sleep - aismail
http://aismail85.tumblr.com/post/100571094603/quitting-caffeine

======
colinramsay
Excellent article and very thorough. I found it particularly interesting that
you describe coffee as a social activity since that's something that you'd
probably also hear with regards to alcohol or tobacco!

~~~
aismail
Thanks! For me it's indeed a social activity :) Just as dining was (before I
went on to practice intermittent fasting). Oh well :)

